# I think I have made a discovery Regarding vision in a fursuit



## Arekkusu (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok so hear me out yesterday I tried on these pair of sunglasses that increased
Your peripheral vision. allowing you to see 180 degrees in front of you instead of 90 degrees.
So then it made me think "If you replaced normal eyes with this type of lense ,your vision in a suit would be much better (if it worked).

So what do you think. Would it work? Has anyone heard or tried this type of lense? Or am I crazy and this has been done before?.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 11, 2012)

Never heard of such thing before...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think it would work out. I think the functionality of the sunglasses relies on them being up against your face and utilizing your peripheral vision. With a fursuit head, the eye holes aren't right in front of you, so you'd only be seeing the glasses from straight on from a few inches away instead of right up against your head. 


To test this out, you could take the sunglasses and hold them out a few inches (say 6 inches) away from your face with pieces of paper on the sides and see if you could notice things outside your field of vision.


----------



## Arekkusu (Jun 12, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think it would work out. I think the functionality of the sunglasses relies on them being up against your face and utilizing your peripheral vision. With a fursuit head, the eye holes aren't right in front of you, so you'd only be seeing the glasses from straight on from a few inches away instead of right up against your head.
> 
> 
> To test this out, you could take the sunglasses and hold them out a few inches (say 6 inches) away from your face with pieces of paper on the sides and see if you could notice things outside your field of vision.


 I try it out.


----------



## Li'l Melon (Jun 12, 2012)

That'd be interesting if it worked. With my fursuit heads, the eye holes _are_ right in front of me, so this could actually prove useful for me.


----------



## Ataraxis (Jun 12, 2012)

If you're talking about THESE, I think the whole lens needs to have a clear line of sight outside the suit, which would be difficult to incorporate into most head designs. Try using paper to block off all but a small circle (1.5" diameter or so) and see if it still works. If so, that would be super handy.


----------



## Arekkusu (Jun 14, 2012)

It still gives you more vision from a distance but the closer you have them the better they work


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 14, 2012)

Or, you could figure out what chemical they put on the lens and use that somehow (NOT ADVISED, CHEMICALS ARE DANGEROUS). Also, if it's a certain design of lens and not a coating, incorporate a shaped lens into the eye design (NOT ADVISED, HANDLING HOT GLASS IS DANGEROUS). Finally, you could use a microscreen around each eye to ineffectively see around you (ONLY USE WITH BLACK/GREY AREAS, OTHERWISE IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT). 

Just a few suggestions. The last one is the safest, and I use a variation of it.


----------



## nereza (Jun 17, 2012)

there are both pros and cons to you idea truthfully I thought about using reflective sunglasses / lens my self in suits ... one of the biggest cons to glass / plastic / many hard see though materials is that it fogs up within minutes of wearing the suit. a suit head can get up to 100 Fahrenheit roughly 40 Celsius were Iâ€™m from, and hard materials do not breath well they look nice for a wile but  after some time wearing the costume your vision will actually be worse then if you used buckram or light spandex or other various semi see though metals you can otherwise use. of coarse if you puled it off "well" it would likely be more aesthetically pleasing but not at all practical. 
ether way good luck with your work I hope it turns out


----------

